# Bar Refaeli: Knebel-Verträge bei Refaelis Modelshow „Million Dollar Model"



## beachkini (1 Juli 2012)

​*
Bar Refaelis „Million Dollar Model"-Kandidatinnen bekommen bis 1000 Euro – für drei Monate Arbeit*

Wer gegen Heidi Klum (39) anstöckelt, muss schwere Geschütze auffahren, klar. Bar Refaeli (27) sucht also nicht nur ein next Topmodel sondern gleich das „Million Dollar Model“. Zum Ende der Sommerpause soll das neue Schaulaufen bei Pro7 starten. Doch statt großem Geld und Glamour verpflichten sich die Kandidatinnen zur Dauer-Verfügbarkeit unter strengen Auflagen und einem Lifestyle wie nach dem Besuch von Peter Zwegat.

Erst mal werden den Möchtegern-Models Handy und Laptops abgenommen sowie Facebook-Verbot erteilt. Gespräche mit Familie und Freunden dürfen nur übers Produktions-Telefon geführt werden – und werden komplett aufgezeichnet. Für vier Wochen mit 15 Fotoshootings auf der ganzen Welt bekommen die zehn Mädchen eine Aufwandsentschädigung von 200 Euro pro Folge. Geplant sind fünf Folgen mit K.-o.-Prinzip, also höchstens 1000 Euro.

„Die Mitwirkende ist außerdem mit einer dramaturgischen Einflussnahme der Produktionsfirma auf den Ablauf, Ergebnisse der Fotoshootings und das Ergebnis der Finalfolge einverstanden“, so eine Klausel. Im Klartext: Die Mädchen agieren bei Bedarf nach Skript.

Für die gesamte Laufzeit, also mindestens der Monate, müssen die Mädchen für sämtliche Aufnahmen und Auftritte zur Verfügung stehen – honorarfrei.

Uneingeschränkte Kamera-Begleitung auch, so heißt es ausdrücklich, „in unangenehmen Situationen“, gehört dazu. Erscheint ein Mädchen nicht zum Termin, werden 10.000 Euro fällig. Mindestens!

Ob die Erstplatzierte überhaupt was kassiert – unklar. „Nach derzeitiger Planung bekommt die Gewinnerin einen Geldgewinn“, heißt es. „Änderungen bleiben vorbehalten“.

Präzise formuliert ist hingegen: Die Verschwiegenheitspflichtung, bei Verstoß 50.000 Euro Vertragsstrafe.

Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint der Titel „Million Dollar Model“ wie Ironie. „Das bezieht sich auf die Chance der Siegerin, irgendwann im Modegeschäft eine Million zu verdienen“, sagen die Verantwortlichen. Aha. 


Schade, dass sich Bar auf so eine Show einlässt


----------



## Sachse (1 Juli 2012)

*AW: Bar Refaeli: Knebel-Verträge bei Refaelis Modelshow „Million Dollar Model"*

ProSieben sollte dringend mal § 138 BGB nachlesen, wenn die Info's stimmen, ist kein Vertrag gültig.

Aber dennoch werden wieder genug Mädels da mit machen 

Hab ich aber noch einen Grund mehr, so was erst gar nicht anzuguckn.


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Juli 2012)

Das hat man schon paar Mal gehört das die Teilnehmer und erst recht die Gewinner bei solchen "Talent-Shows" lange Zeit gebunden sind und weit davon entfernt sind danach massig Geld zu verdienen. Mehr Schein als Sein halt aber so ist die TV-Industrie!

Jedoch kann jede/r lesen und verstehen oder zumindest sollte dies der Fall sein. Und wer solche wahnsinnigen Verträge unterschreibt der ist selbst dran Schuld und sollte danach nicht rumjammern. Eigenverantwortung nennt man sowas!


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2012)

ist das bei Heidi Klum etwa anders?


----------



## krawutz (2 Juli 2012)

*AW: Bar Refaeli: Knebel-Verträge bei Refaelis Modelshow „Million Dollar Model"*

Jawoll, wir wollen unsere eigene Sklaverei !


----------



## tommie3 (2 Juli 2012)

Die hohlgeblähten Traumtänzerinnen Erwecken ja nicht einmal mehr Mitleid.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Juli 2012)

ich finde, mal sollte mal 2 Dinge unterscheiden:
1. Die Produktion kostet eine Menge Geld, d.h. mal wird versuchen, daraus möglichst viel rauszuholen, Einschränkungen vermindern PR-Fiaskos !
2. Die Knebelung geht sicher zu weit, nur der Traum darüber Karriere machen zu können, ist wahrscheinlich zu groß: viel Geld verdienen, die Welt bereisen und Shoppen ist doch reizvoll; leider werden Top-Models nur zufällig gefunden/entdeckt und haben auch nur einen kurzen Zeitraum (1- 2 Jahre) die Austrahlung dafür, insofern Traum vom schönen Schein
nur Bar wird dafür nichts können, das wird die "Produktionsfirma" machen, und da widersprechen wird wohl wenig bringen, solange nicht übermäßiger Erfolg schon da ist !


----------

